# Perth - Gold Coast



## francesca. (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi! I’m looking for traveling to Australia to study English for 4 months approximately, but I’m struggling choosing city. I want a not too expensive city, with hopefully a good amount of job opportunities and beaches. According to my research and what agencies have told me, Gold Coast and perth have these characteristics but I would like to know what u could tell me. I’d be grateful of any help and info u could give me.


----------

